# ESB Electirc Ireland - do current customers get automatic discount?



## csirl (4 Apr 2011)

[broken link removed]


ESB Electric Ireland are offering discounts for customers who sign up to their new plans on condition that these customers pay by direct debit and avail of online billing. 

Does anyone know if existing customers who already pay by direct debit and/or avail of online billing get automatically switched to these new rates or do they have to sign up to switch plans to avail of the discounts?


----------



## Berni (4 Apr 2011)

You have to sign up, its not automatic.


----------



## niceoneted (4 Apr 2011)

You must also not be in arrears.


----------



## Ciara2011 (4 Apr 2011)

As far as i know, existing customers have to apply for the new tariffs it will not be an automatic entitlement, also to get maximum discounts you have to agree to Direct Debit and not be in arrears with them.


----------



## SISSOKO (6 May 2011)

You can do it online..........


----------



## zen (6 May 2011)

FYI

I just got off the phone to them and the lady sent me an email.. I Switched but refused to move the gas on the basis of mandatory Direct Debit....  If any of you have ever read any of my posts you will know that you should avoid these at all costs.  

 I  wanted to be absolutely sure about the direct debit issue and so I double  checked with our specialist team who have advised that the policy has  indeed changed, whereby existing customers with us for over 12 months can avail  of a price plan including gas, without the need for a Direct Debit. Again my  apologies for the mis-information. (SO YOU CAN DO ONLINE BILLING AND PAY THE BILL WHEN IT COMES IN, THEY ARE TRYING TO GET EVERYONE TO GO DD, STAY AWAY FROM DD'S,STICK TO YOUR GUNS!)

So,  now let me answer your initial queries on your email below. There would be two separate bills, one each for the  electricity and gas.

If you  decide to switch, we would need your GPRN and a current meter reading. Once the  switch has taken place, you would receive a welcome pack from  us.

You  would need to login to add your new gas account to your online account at  www.esbelectricireland.ie once you  receive your switch welcome pack.

In the  meantime I have applied 8% unit price discount and 2% online billing  discount to your electricity account. When you come back with the above  information, we can add the dual fuel discount and other gas discounts for  you.


----------

